# Found: Young Male Black Lab in Payson



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

My brother's family found a stray black lab in Payson last week. Seems to be a young guy, fairly large build. Pads and toenails are worn, so he has been travelling. Has some distinctive markings, no chip or collar. Should be an ad on KSL, too. If he's yours please PM me and I'll put you in touch with my brother. I know that if my dog ran off I'd be sick about it until I found him.


----------

